# Worm Harness Blades



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I got home tonight hoping to work on some lures but noticed that my spinning wheel needed some TLC and maintenance. After working on that for the couple of hours it took the wind out of my sails to work some hard bodies. 

There happen to be some walleye blades laying on the back bench that caught my eye. I have been playing with foil on some of the baits so I decided to try it out on the blades. 

Here are some of the blades I foiled this evening. They still need a clear coat. Soon those walleyes will be looking for worms! 































































































The blades have a nice metalic flash. I hope it stays after the clear coat.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Those are cool. Good work


----------

